# Over excited puppy before bedtime.



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds like a tired cranky puppy to me. I would stop playing with him when he's this tired and just let him sleep. Puppies are like little kids when tired so this is analogous to the whiney etc kid.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Probably just being cranky like human a human baby when it's tired. As my mother would say "He's fighting sleep". Glad he settles down easily in the crate.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would also have to say he's just overtired. Put him in the crate and let him settle down. He's still learning the routine but treat like an infant. No playing, just cuddling and if he gets wired put him to bed .


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

One last walk for the night, then to bed. How old in your pup..16-24 weeks?


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

My pup gets a little hyper before bed..we take her for a little walk and then to her crate.. She goes right to sleep..it's all so new for her.


----------



## bozo_boy (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments, I love the expression 'cranky', sums up his behavior well.

I'll try with the gentle exercise/walk this evening (around the garden) as a way of expending some of his excess energy. As he's only 8 and a bit weeks old and hasn't had his second round of injections we haven't started any regular walk routine around the streets as yet.

Thanks again.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I second the idea of a short puppy walk (nothing too strenuous obviously). Maybe your nighttime exercise can even include a game of fetch, frisbee, etc. I would do my best to tire him out a little more before putting him down for the night. He may still be "cranky" but at least you will know that he has gotten some exercise.


----------

